# what broadheads?



## bowhuntin_KS (Dec 21, 2005)

I shoot 322fps.. i like g5 strikers, and Nap spitfires! hope this helps


----------



## OHKid3DShooter1 (Mar 8, 2007)

I Muzzy 3 blade 100g are my choice, but G5 i here are awesome. My dad shoots Spitfires...he said those are the best choices.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I shoot trad so spped don't matter to me, but if you want my advice, I'd go with either Zwickey Eskimos (which I'd found to tough as nails and fly like a feild point) or Wensel Woodsmans (the best broadhead out there). Both are not only available as glue ons, but screw ins as well.


----------



## downey (Feb 16, 2007)

Muzzy and g5


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

OHKid3DShooter1 said:


> I Muzzy 3 blade 100g are my choice, but G5 i here are awesome. My dad shoots Spitfires...he said those are the best choices.


   muzzy 100 grains:wink:


----------



## triggerman68 (Feb 18, 2007)

i did something i never thought i would do. I made the switch from Muzzy 100gr. 3-blade to the 100gr. Rage 2 blade


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

Well from my experience with broadheads for whietails the average broadhead will do for example i mean muzzy or something very similiar will get the job done. But what i have found is that for a true bad to the bone broadhead you will want one three broadheads. Rocky Moutain Titaniums are a very tuff broadhead also i personally shoot the rocky mountain premiers. But the other two choice i would think about is wacems and also the new G5 broadheads. For a a broadhead that has been around the block a time or two you could always shoot a nap thunderhead they have proven themselves time after time.


----------



## leanmeanmachine (Feb 22, 2007)

Yeah, I have some ultimate steel 100 grain broadheads and i was wondering if those are good to use on a TRX compound bow?


----------



## bowtech72 (Dec 11, 2006)

I shoot muzzy 3blade 75's


----------



## hunting_4_life (Mar 19, 2007)

I would have to say montech or muzzy or rage!


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)

rage and slick tricks


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

*broadheads*

I dont know much but from what ive heard NAP thunderheads, Muzzys, and G5 are some of the best out there


----------



## neill91_maui (Jun 8, 2006)

slick trick's and if u have enuff kenetic energy nap spit fire's


----------



## 5xtargetshooter (Jan 10, 2007)

spitfires all the way!!!


----------



## bigram (Mar 26, 2007)

The only way to go is the new G5 montec. i personally shoot them, and any shot placed decent by any bow ive seen shooting them does the job. they are low maintenace and easy to sharpen.


----------



## PSE SPYDER (Apr 18, 2007)

My dad shoots 100gr. G5 Montech's that are pretty sweet.
  

dt


----------



## Soilarch (Apr 15, 2007)

I look for something simple. And I don't care who makes it as long design looks solid. I started out using spitfires several years ago. Never shot 'em through a deer but I did put one in a target lol. I switched after that. I shoot thunderheads but have used muzzy's also. Both good. There's still a muzzy stuck in a stump somewhere. In perfect condition. The tree wasn't as kind to my carbon arrow.

I will most likely go to a more traditional broadhead this year. Montecs, Zwickey or the Simmons Sharks. All look like simple, bulletproof designs. I'll likely go with a 3 blade (which is a shame 'cause the sharks look flat-out MEAN!!!) so that I can easily sharpen then. I'd like to shoot broadheads year-'round once I get a good target for them and decide whether or not I'm buying a new bow this summer.

Final words: They are alot of goods one out there. Keep to the simple, proven designs. AND MAKE SURE THEY ARE SHHHAAAARRRPPP!!


----------



## 12point chaser (Apr 11, 2006)

cant go wrong with montecs


----------



## fredbear17 (Jun 27, 2006)

i shoot G5 tekn 2`s and they fly really at fifty yards thats how far my uncle shot his at and it left a big hole


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

Rage 2 blade... nuff said


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

3 Fixed Blade Montec G-5 and 2 Bladed Rage Expandables.


----------



## bowman_bob (May 8, 2007)

Crimson talon, three blade all the way :wink:


----------



## youthhunter3 (Jan 16, 2006)

Slick tricks 
Wasp SST
those are the 2 i use and my mentors use as well


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

you can get wensel woodsmens come in screw inns


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

i shoot muzzy 4 blades thay have an awsome cutting diam. and leave a realy good blood trail


----------



## cdr81 (Jun 3, 2007)

*G5 Montecs*

I've been shooting the G5 Montecs, 100gr, for the last 4 years and I love them. They make such clean cuts and nice except wounds. I usually take out the lungs when i gut the deer just to check out the cuts. Luv 'em.


----------



## Jamis (Apr 8, 2007)

Id go with G5s or steel force.DO NOT USE Grim Reapers(my buddy lost a huge buck because they didnt open), and yes he shot it behind the shoulder


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

montecs or muzzys


----------



## Bowtech14 (Feb 25, 2007)

*rage*

i use the rage broadheads and i love them. i shoot the 2 blade and they leave and entry and exit wound the size of a tennis ball. check out drury outdoors 10 or whitetail maddeness 10 they shoot rage.
ITS ABOUT TIME THE DRURY BROTHERS GO TO RAGE!!!!:tongue:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Bowtech14 said:


> i use the rage broadheads and i love them. i shoot the 2 blade and they leave and entry and exit wound the size of a tennis ball. check out drury outdoors 10 or whitetail maddeness 10 they shoot rage.
> ITS ABOUT TIME THE DRURY BROTHERS GO TO RAGE!!!!:tongue:


Haha i'd like to try expandables sometime... but my muzzy 3-blades do the job VERY well.. so idk if i want to change!

Those Drury brothers are tricky guys! haha Really nice people tho... (my football coach helps them with the cameras) So he introduced me to them.. really cool guys!


----------

